# ICD 9 code - would you code



## arizona1 (Jun 13, 2010)

how would you code allergic rhinoconjunctivitis?
Thank you


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 13, 2010)

look at 372.14  
allergic rhinoconjunctivitis


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jun 14, 2010)

Allergic conjunctivitis. ICD-9 - 372.14 ... If this is combined with rhinitis, the condition is termed allergic rhinoconjunctivitis.


----------

